# Free Brineing Buckets



## tom j (Feb 19, 2013)

Morning All.

I have found that most pastry (bakers) shop in your local Super Marker discard there icing and pudding buckets (food grade). They are 3 to 4 gallons and some are rectangular in shape. But be sure to take A few plastic bags as these buckets can be messy. 

It will take A few washing (soap water and bleach) to remove the order of the previous occupant. 

Regards

Tom J


----------



## krazy4bakon (Feb 21, 2013)

Never thought of that... That is a great idea! Thanks!


----------



## whtplainssmoker (Feb 21, 2013)

I've scored a couple of these.  I've told them the are great for brining turkeys or big hams etc. and they are usally happy to oblige....IF they have an empty.  The issue is timing.  They usually immediately toss them and unless you are there when they have an empty then end up in the trash.


----------



## tom j (Feb 22, 2013)

Good Morning WPS

So true on the luck of the draw about the buckets however, I stalk the department ever time I go to the store to see if there is A pattern. And, and it helps to tell the manager WHAT A DELICIOUS looking department they have.

Tom J


----------



## whtplainssmoker (Feb 22, 2013)

I agree.   As I said, if you compliment them and tell them what you are planning they almost always are willing to help out.  Problem is my wife is a teacher and I am a lawyer.  Logistics generally result in her handling the shopping, meaning she is extremely unlike to talk up the baking department in search of brining buckets.  Generally not on her priorities list at Stop and Shop.


----------

